# Welches Netzteil ist besser? be quiet oder Enermax



## Brain08151 (27. November 2017)

Guten Tag liebe Community,

ich habe mir, wegen Grafikkarten Neukauf, (versehentlich) zwei Netzteile bestellt, beide waren rabattiert und haben mich knapp 50€ gekostet, eins davon muss jetzt zurück, nur welches?

Enermax MAXPRO 600W, PC-Netzteil

Enermax MAXPRO 600W, PC-Netzteil schwarz, 2x PCIe

be quiet! Pure Power 10 CM 500W, PC-Netzteil

be quiet'!' Pure Power 10 CM 500W, PC-Netzteil schwarz, 2x PCIe, Kabel-Management

Mein System:

Prozessor: Intel® Core™ i7-6700 Prozessor (bis zu 4,00 GHz mit Intel® Turbo-Boost-Technik 2.0, 8 MB Intel® Smart-Cache)
Arbeitsspeicher-Größe: 16 GB
1. Festplatte: HDD 3 TB 
2. Festplatte SSD 256 GB
Neue Grafikkarte: SAPPHIRE Radeon RX 580 NITRO+ 8 GB
0815 DVD Laufwerk

Ich denke, das dass 600 Watt Netzteil zukunftssicherer ist, falls ich irgendwann mal aufrüsten sollte,  allerdings ist der Wirkungsgrad beim be quiet minimal besser.
Das Be quiet hat noch ein Kabel-Management Feature worin ich aber kein Vorteil sehe.
In meinen Augen sind beide Markennetzteile, wobei be quiet einfach bekannter ist.

Ich hoffe, jemand gibt mir einen Wertvollen Tipp.

LG


----------



## Darkscream (27. November 2017)

Der Support von be quiet! ist halt schon super. Habe mal ein gebrauchtes Netzteil mit Kabelmanagement gekauft, leider fehlten ganze 3 Strippen. Nach Angabe der Seriennummer habe ich diese 3 von be quiet! vollkommen kostenfrei zugesandt bekommen. Eigentlich hätte ich mit > 10€ gerechnet, aber nicht mal Versandkosten bezahlen müssen.


----------



## Askard (27. November 2017)

Definitv das be quiet! behalten
Hab mit der Firma nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht und das Netzteil is auch effizienter und leiser als das Enermax


----------



## FrozenPie (27. November 2017)

Beim MAXPRO würde es ebenfalls die 500W Variante tun, denn höhere Leistung macht das Netzteil nicht hochwertiger  (Edit: Erst jetzt gelesen, dass es ne Rabattaktion war, sorry )
Laut einigen Testberichten soll das Enermax unterdurchschnittlich effizient sein, eine schlechte Spannungsregulation bieten und die Technik generell nicht sonderlich pralle sein. Für den Preis war das aber auch zu erwarten.

Wenn du eines von beiden zurück schicken musst, würde ich definitiv das Enermax zurückschicken, da das L10 einfach das wesentlich rundere Gesamtpaket bietet.

Ausführliche Testberichte zu beiden findest du z.B. bei CB:
Enermax MAXPRO: 500-W-Netzteile fur 50 Euro im Test: Antec, Enermax, LC-Power und Thermaltake im Vergleich
Be quiet L10: Pure Power 10 CM und BQ im Test: Mittelklasse-Referenz von be quiet! und EVGA


----------



## lefskij (27. November 2017)

Außerdem hat das be quiet! Kabelmanagement und zwei 12 Volt Schienen - das wäre z.B. bei zwei GPUs sinnvoll aber dann sind 500 Watt ein bischen wenig.

Kaufe bei Netzteilen nicht für die Zukunft sondern für die Anforderungen, die du jetzt hast. Wenn du in drei/vier Jahren stärker zehrende Komponenten einbaust, ist wohl auch ein neues Netzteil nötig. Die Stromversorgung muss immer optimal sein.

Durch das Kabelmanagement kannst du dir unnötige Strippen im Gehäuse sparen und nur die Leitungen verwenden, die wirklich nötig sind.


----------



## Darkscream (27. November 2017)

Wegen ~10€ kaufe ich lieber eine Nummer größer. ZUm ersten werden viele Netzteile ab 80% Auslastung ja teils unangenehm lauter. Dann wäre noch die Kleinigkeit wie es einem Kumpel von mir passiert ist, dieser ist damals super günstig an eine GTX 480 über einen anderen Kumpel gekommen. Dafür brauchte er dann ein anderes Netzteil weil die Karte doch einiges mehr verbraten hat als seine GTX 460, die erst 1 Jahr alt war. Sparen ist was anderes.


----------



## Askard (27. November 2017)

Darkscream schrieb:


> Wegen ~10€ kaufe ich lieber eine Nummer größer. ZUm ersten werden viele Netzteile ab 80% Auslastung ja teils unangenehm lauter. Dann wäre noch die Kleinigkeit wie es einem Kumpel von mir passiert ist, dieser ist damals super günstig an eine GTX 480 über einen anderen Kumpel gekommen. Dafür brauchte er dann ein anderes Netzteil weil die Karte doch einiges mehr verbraten hat als seine GTX 460, die erst 1 Jahr alt war. Sparen ist was anderes.


ne 480 is aber auch so ein Stromfresser gewesen,
hab mir damals deswegen das 850W Netzteil geholt weil mein 650W (Chieftec) nicht gereicht hat in Kombination mit dem 3930k 
aber ja lieber zu viel als zu wenig


----------



## Gysi1901 (27. November 2017)

Darkscream schrieb:


> Wegen ~10€ kaufe ich lieber eine Nummer größer. ZUm ersten werden viele Netzteile ab 80% Auslastung ja teils unangenehm lauter.


Naja, wie Du schon sagst, hängt die Lautstärke sehr vom Modell ab. Dazu muss man sich schon ganz schön anstrengen, beim Spielen ein 500-Watt-Netzteil zu 80 Prozent auszulasten


----------



## Brain08151 (27. November 2017)

Dacht ich mir schon, danke


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. November 2017)

Brain08151 schrieb:


> eins davon muss jetzt zurück, nur welches?
> 
> Enermax MAXPRO 600W, PC-Netzteil
> be quiet! Pure Power 10 CM 500W, PC-Netzteil
> ...


Definitiv das Enermax!
guggsu hier:
Enermax MaxPro [Review]

Und das mit mehr Watt = Zukunftssicherer ist Unsinn, das hängt eher von solchen Dingen ab wie z.B. ob die Spannungen abhängig oder unabhängig voneinander geregelt werden können. Das be quiet Pure Power 10 regelt die Spannungen unabhängig.



Darkscream schrieb:


> Wegen ~10€ kaufe ich lieber eine Nummer größer. ZUm ersten werden viele Netzteile ab 80% Auslastung ja teils unangenehm lauter.


Nein, das ist ein Internetmärchen.
Hängt schlicht vom Design und der Auslegung der Lüfterregelung ab.

Zu behaupten, dass ein Netzteil ab 80% Last lauter wird ist genauso ein Unsinn wie anzunehmen, dass ein stärkeres Netzteil leiser wäre, weil weniger ausgelastet.
Zumindest sofern wir weiterhin vom gleichen Design und den gleichen Kühlern reden. 
_NUR_ wenn wir von 2 komplett verschiedenen Geräten (ie Corsair RM x/i 650 vs. RMi/x 750 oder be quiet Dark Power P11 750 vs. 850W) reden, kann das möglich sein. Oder wenn zumindest komplett andere Kühler zum Einsatz kommen. 
Ansonsten ist aber eher das kleinere am leisesten - insbesondere bei Herstellern, die innerhalb einer Serie nicht nur einen Lüfter verwenden wie be quiet, Bitfenix usw.
NUR wenn innerhalb einer Serie der gleiche Lüfter zum Einsatz kommt (macht Seasonic gern), ist das kleinere nicht lauter....


----------

